# DC Job Change Preference



## RWTM (Feb 7, 2022)

Why isn’t the link on Workday live?


----------



## dcworker (Feb 8, 2022)

Only at work


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 8, 2022)

I want to Job Change to El Presidente.

I don't see that option.

Please adviso.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 29, 2022)

Is the truck gate another company?


----------



## Luck (Apr 29, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Is the truck gate another company?


Truck gate is Target. They fall under the Target Security Services umbrella. They used to be the same exact team as AP but now are technically unique roles.

Dispatch is also Target. As is packet office. 

You do however have representatives from trucking companies on site that handle their side of business too since Target does not have trucker employees, except for the Yard drivers. But all OTR truckers are contracted. Even the ones with dedicated routes to specific stores.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 29, 2022)

Luck said:


> Truck gate is Target. They fall under the Target Security Services umbrella. They used to be the same exact team as AP but now are technically unique roles.
> 
> Dispatch is also Target. As is packet office.
> 
> You do however have representatives from trucking companies on site that handle their side of business too since Target does not have trucker employees, except for the Yard drivers. But all OTR truckers are contracted. Even the ones with dedicated routes to specific stores.


Workday is horrible. I was trying to save my internal and my finger hit submit instead. My SOM is going to be so mad. It was accidental.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 29, 2022)

Luck said:


> Truck gate is Target. They fall under the Target Security Services umbrella. They used to be the same exact team as AP but now are technically unique roles.
> 
> Dispatch is also Target. As is packet office.
> 
> You do however have representatives from trucking companies on site that handle their side of business too since Target does not have trucker employees, except for the Yard drivers. But all OTR truckers are contracted. Even the ones with dedicated routes to specific stores.


👍🏻


----------



## DC Diva (May 7, 2022)

I think there is a link to pretty much everything in workday now. You can even get to leaves.


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> I think there is a link to pretty much everything in workday now. You can even get to leaves.


I am a workday pro (self taught)


----------

